# How to open account with thinkorswim?



## vibe7 (29 November 2017)

Hi All
Like to know how to open a Ameritrade account to get access to the thinkorSwim platform for options trading ?  I am using the demo account but every two months i have to create new account,
Currently, Ameritrade is not allowing Australians to Open accounts. The ThinkorSwim platform is much easier to work with compared to IB platform,


----------

